# Ariens 926LE - Deflector Cable



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

The deflector on my "new to me" 926LE works about 3/4 of the time. If I put it all the way down, it sometimes gets stuck and won't come back up. I was told by the previous owner that if you are throwing snow, the snow will push it up. I noticed there's some slack in the deflector cable. This is the first time I've had any experience with this type of control. Does the cable look correct in the pics below? I'm wondering if maybe it's stretched out but I don't have any reference to compare it to.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## planemech (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

The cable has too much slack in it. Adjust cable per Service Manual
Pg. 25. Loosen adjusting nuts on cable support under dash by handle.
Adjust as necessary.
The cable slack will not cause the deflector to stay in the down position.
When I bought my 926LE a year ago the deflector needed lube. Ck the 
hinge for damage or looseness, then lube hinge and sides of chute. Hope this
helps. 
Go to the Ariens site, plug in your model and serial number, and print out 
all the manuals, Ops, Service, Parts. A few more months and it’s time to 
to blow snow again. Get her ready.

planemech


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi Planemech,

Thanks for the reply. I did look at the manual, but I wasn't sure if the Deflector Remote adjustment steps were relevant to my issue. I can't see how I can adjust the slack. There's a mount on the side of the shoot that's about 1/3 up from the bottom of the reflector sprint. The deflector remote cable attaches there to keep it in place. I don't think I can adjust the distance between that attachment point and the end of the cable. I also have a little bit of slack underneath the controls on the handle. Unfortunately I didn't take a pic and the machine is currently at my brother's house until he can haul it up here.

I'll make sure I lube the hinges and side of the chute.That's definitely a good idea.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You might want to put some oil down the cable, also. Just pull the boot up and put a few drops down the cable sleeve.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Motor City - good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used these types of controls myself, but I always thought the spring on the chute pushes the deflector up and the cable just pulls it down and compresses the spring. Seems like a pretty simple setup to me so I agree with others in that you probably just need to oil all the moving parts. I would also see if that boot is sealed at the chute so it doesn't let water fall down in the cable and freeze.


----------

